# How do you attach your bands



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry I know I ask alot of questions, but I really want to understand the intricate details of slingshots. So here is my next question: How do you attach your bands. Well I use tubes and I just split them and tie them around each fork. From pictures it seems many of you lay the band over the top of the fork and attach it with another smaller band of some sort. So also what is the smaller band made of and how is it attached?


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

The constrictor knot (google it - it's hard to describe) is the biz. Seems a lot of folk tie on with strips of theraband. Since I'm still at the shallow end of the pool and hit the fork occasionally I use twine, which works well and can withstand a lot of abuse. I haven't had a band come off yet. Next model is likely to be a tree fork with lighter weight bands for better accuracy practice. I'm inclined to try putting a small hole in the ends of the band and threading the rest through. Likely I'll use double taper bands looped round the pouch and just tied on at the fork, simply cos I haven't tried that method yet. If it works OK it'd be the easiest way of replacing bandsets in the field.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Try youtube, several video demo's.


----------



## nealey (Jan 12, 2010)

martin65 said:


> Try youtube, several video demo's.


Any links please mate ?

Cheers


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Cheers
Nick


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I too learned to tie mine by watching Geko's vid, but here's another link that shows the knot in step by step detail. It will help as well.









Constrictor Knot


----------



## silvestro2in1 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think this is the easiest way to tie the Constrictor Knot


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Personally ,I prefer a square knot that is sealed after tying. It is a lot faster to tie and I never had one come loose yet. The constrictor knot likes rounded objects to tie itself on. Another knot I've tried is a "Uniknot" but I always come back to the good old square knot for tying to the pouch and bands on a post too. I guess if your familiar with something you stick with it. Flatband


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i use looped tubes attched to the pouch by zip ties.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You will find lots of information on this site:

http://melchiormenzel.de/

Just click on "Making a slingshot" on the left side and you will find lots of information about attaching your bands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

